# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوالاتی راجع به ثبت نام پیش دانشگاهی

## eilia666

سلام

من امروز کارنامه موقت امتحان نهایی سال سوممو گرفتم. سوالم اینه که همچین امکانی یا همچین آپشنی وجود داره که یه نفر پیش دانشگاهی رو یجا ثبت نام کنه 

(مثلا یه مدرسه دولتی) ولی به هیچ وجه سر کلاساش شرکت نکنه و فقط برای امتحان های ترم اول و ترم دوم بره سر جلسه اون مدرسه. در این حین هم خودش درس بخونه یا 

مثلا از موسسات بیرون استفاده کنه.

همچین امکانی وجود داره ؟

با تشکر

----------


## eilia666

خب نمیشه راهنماییم کنید ؟؟؟

----------


## eilia666

باو یه راهنمایی کوچیکه ها !!!!

----------


## terme1

بستگی به مدرسه ات داره مثلا من امسال سر جمع سه ماه مدرسه نرفتم یکی دوتا از دوستامم کلا فقط برای امتحان های ترم امدن سر جلسه .باید ببینی پرسنل مدرسه چه قدر باهات راه میان .سر مستمر اذیتت نکنن

----------


## Navid70

ببین مدرسه دولتی این کارو نمیکنن چون هم مخالف قانونه هم بقیه بچه ها و بعضی معلما سر و صداشون در میاد که فلانی نمیاد و این حرفا کلا نمیذارن ارامش داشته باشی.
بهترین کار اینه یه گواهی بگیری مثلا پات بشکنه یه 7-8 ماهی گواهی بدن.
اگرم پول داری برو با یه غیر انتفاعی(از این داغونا) صحبت کن همون اولم
تکلیفتو روشن کن که مستمر 20 و سر کلاسم نمی خوای بیای.
ولی همون مورد پا بهتره شده بپر جلو ماشین.چون مدرسه داغون و حضور اجباری جز خستگی چیزی نداره.

----------


## CROWLEY

درود!
در مورد سوالتون خب با نظر دوستان موافقم. بستگی به پرسنل و مخصوصا دبیر مربوطه داره.
بعضیا هستن اگه نری ، نمرتو نمیدن و اذیتت میکنن.
بعضیا هستن براشون مهم نیست اونقدا...

----------


## eilia666

ممنون از دوستان

----------

